# 2 ISOs auf 1 DVD-DL brennen ?



## gOmax (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier mehrere ISO Files (4x Debian Images) die je ca. 4,4 GB groß sind. Diese möchte ich in ihrem "gepacktem" Zustand je 2 Images auf eine DVD-DL brennen.
Ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer das Pech gehabt, dass wenn ich solche großen Files auf eine DVD mit Nero gebrannt habe, diese nicht mehr lesbar waren.

Muss man beim brennen von so großen Files etwas beachten ?
Welches Dateiformat sollte man verwenden ?
Gibt es dafür spezielle Programme um solche großen Files auf eine DVD-DL zu brennen ?

Ich habe hier leider kein Nero mehr zur Verfügung und brenne z.Z. mit Ashampoo Burning Studio 8.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Oktober 2008)

Das sollte generell kein Problem sein wenn man die DVD im UDF-Format (ISO 13346) brennt. UDF soll das ISO 9660-Format ablösen. Unter anderem hat man im UDF-Format die 2 GB Dateigrößengrenze nicht mehr.


----------



## darkframe (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert.

1) Die Images sind jeweils 4,4GB groß? Dann ergibt das ja 8,8GB für zwei ISOs und diese Menge passt nicht auf eine DL (da ist bei etwa 7,9GB Schluss).

2) Eine ISO-Datei enthält ein Abbild einer abgeschlossenen  Disk. Würde man nun zwei ISOs nacheinander auf die Disk brennen wollen, würde das schon daran scheitern, dass das Brennprogramm beim zweiten Versuch erkennen würde, dass die DVD bereits abgeschlossen ist und somit zum Schreiben nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Ein gleichzeitges Schreiben zweier ISOs kann auch nicht funktionieren, da die Daten in den gleichen Sektoren landen würden. Ich kenne außerdem kein Brennprogramm, das zwei ISOs gleichzeitig öffnen könnte und daraus eine gemeinsame Struktur erstellen würde.

3) Will man die ISOs lediglich als Datendateien abspeichern gilt wieder das unter 1 gesagte: 8,8GB passen nicht auf eine DL.


----------



## gOmax (29. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für eure Infos und Tips.

Ich hab mal eben ein Philips DVD-R DL beim Überbrenntest mit Nero CD-DVD-Speed mit einem Plextor PX-810SA geopfert und das Ergebniss sagt mir das ich 8.83 GB auf die DVD-DL drauf bekomm 

Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren die DVD-DL im UDF zu brennen. Die Datenmenge von den 2 Images ist 8,74 GB gross, sollte allso draufpassen...Danke nochmal 

Wenns schief geht darf ich mir im schlimmsten fall einen neuen Brenner kaufen...wäre sowieso mal wieder fällig


----------



## darkframe (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi,


gOmax hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren die DVD-DL im UDF zu brennen. Die Datenmenge von den 2 Images ist 8,74 GB gross, sollte allso draufpassen...


na dann viel Glück. Das mit dem Überbrennen kann gutgehen, muss es aber nicht. Wirklich sicher werden die Daten damit nicht sein, aber vielleicht klappt's ja trotzdem.


----------

